# Down to one...



## BettaMommy (Aug 20, 2005)

Well a couple days ago I went to check on my bettas and found my female down at the bottom. I stuck the net in to see if she would move, because sometimes my blue male will stay at the bottoms and scare me half to death, and she was lifeless. I think she might have just froze to death. It did get pretty cold and at the moment I dont have a heater for any of my bettas. She had all her coloring and stuff so who knows. But now I am down to my hardy little blue male.


----------



## Chazwick (Aug 24, 2005)

I'm so sorry about that  All i can suggest is keeping them somewhere MEGA warm.. i don't have a heater for my 7.5GAl (bad me!!!), mainly because A) it'd take up too much room and B) I didn't have the money for it AT THE TIME i got the tank..
Anyway, but my room is ALWAYS warm, because i never have windows open, etc, and the tank is snuggly away...

Keep an eye on the BETTA  and just do all you can.


----------



## Alisha (Aug 5, 2005)

I'm sorry! :rip: I have had a TERRIBLE month. I lost my two precious boys both this month. It's heartbreaking. So now I still have my two girls. But yeah, I'm really sorry about your little girl. :console:


----------



## micstarz (Oct 22, 2005)

yea, I know how it feels... sorry to hear.


----------



## kaybee (Aug 12, 2005)

So sorry about your losses. :rip: 

I ordered those mini-heaters from Drsfostersmith that are flat for my betta tanks. They keep the water a constant 80 degrees in my 1g & 1.5g but I think they are designed for 3-5 gallons. The cord fits thru the same hole as the airline so they don't take up any room really. After I ordered my 2nd one from Drsfostersmith.com I noticed they had them at Petco.

Kay


----------

